# Scratches on Gorilla Glass 3



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Guys

I got some hair thin scratches on gorilla glass of my new Moto G. Its said that Gorilla Glass is scratch resistant but don't know how it got scratched. Is there any way to remove these scratches?

Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

get a screen protector, it will hide thin scratches.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

BigMouse said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got some hair thin scratches on gorilla glass of my new Moto G. Its said that Gorilla Glass is scratch resistant but don't know how it got scratched. Is there any way to remove these scratches?
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt Gorilla Glass 3 is all they say it is on their website.
My son's new phone (1 week old) slid off a coffee table (40cm high) onto a tile floor and the screen is shattered, the rest of the phone hasn't got a mark. :angry:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's point out that it is GLASS.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have seen this stuff suggested Resurfacing Compound


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

scratch resistant will mean running your nails down it wont scratch but if you put it on a table and move it then it will get scratched.

resistant is a manufacturers way of making you think its indistructable but really they haven't really tried anything with it. It's like when you get a watch that says you can use it in water of 20m when it really means 5m


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> It's like when you get a watch that says you can use it in water of 20m when it really means 5m


Some are rated well; my $30 Casio has spent over a hundred hours below 100 ft. (30 m).

As for "gorilla glass" you can remove minor surface scratches with a glass polishing kit made for automobile windshields. I've got a kit with optical grade cerium oxide buffing pads that I've been using to remove small gravel pits from my truck windshield for some years now. If cerium oxide can't be found, the tin oxide that "rock hounds" use to put a final polish on semi-precious gemstones also works.


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.



sobeit said:


> get a screen protector, it will hide thin scratches.


I got screen protector after the damage was done. I thought this glass is 'Scratch Proof' but its only 'scratch resistant' upto some extent.:rofl::rofl:



joeten said:


> I have seen this stuff suggested Resurfacing Compound


Thanks Joe,

So should I visit Motorola Service centre for 'resurfacing' or do it myself?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If your able do it yourself, if not comfortable doing it, then you pay to have it done, though it may cost more than you would be willing to expend.


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. It was a 15 min job. The Motorola guy got that removed and also put a new screen protector.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to know.


----------



## oldaz (Oct 14, 2007)

BigMouse said:


> Thanks guys. It was a 15 min job. The Motorola guy got that removed and also put a new screen protector.


Also just be aware that accidental contact with a diamond ring will scratch it, as will some other gemstones. Good you got it fixed.


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks Oldaz, I think that's the reason of scratches on my device. Perhaps my mom's diamond ring did that.


----------



## lgcharlot (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay, I guess you got the screen replaced, but in future, your best bet is simply to protect the screen with a vinyl sheet or a good case like an Otterbox. If it becomes scratched again, don't try to polish the scratches out! Unless you know exactly what you are doing and how to polish glass or gemstones, you are likely going to make the scratches worse. Ever had a badly scratched-up pair of eyeglasses that you asked your Optometrist to repair? He probably told you that replacing the lenses would be less expensive than the labor charges to try and polish out scratches on your old eyeglass lenses.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm still annoyed they can advertise Gorilla Glass as a feature on a phone if it doesn't live up to the advertised standards, such as scratch proof or drop tested from 1 metre onto concrete etc, also the pressure tests described on their site mean nothing without a guarantee.
It's almost like buying a car with anti-lock brakes and then being told they might not work.


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks lgcharlot.



Panther063 said:


> It's almost like buying a car with anti-lock brakes and then being told they might not work.


Still a car without brakes is a better bargain than a Phone with Gorilla Glass. LOL


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

lgcharlot said:


> Okay, I guess you got the screen replaced.


Nope I didn't. I think he polished the screen to remove the scratches.


----------



## unseen wombat (Sep 18, 2008)

oldaz said:


> Also just be aware that accidental contact with a diamond ring will scratch it, as will some other gemstones. Good you got it fixed.


more like accidental contact with almost anything.

I got a few dust size grains of salt on one of my screens, and when I wiped them away with my hand, they left long scratches. 

Gorilla glass should be more appropriately named, imitation glass. Real glass wouldn't have scratched from that.


----------



## neodavid (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually Gorilla glass is pretty amazing. By putting glass in Potassium nitrate at 430 degrees C, the larger potassium atoms infiltrate the glass, replacing the sodium used to make it melt at lower temperatures (to manufacture). It's somewhere around 5 times stronger than normal glass because the potassium Atoms squeeze down the normal glass micro fractures/defects, and pre-stress the surface, making it harder. Gorilla glass goes farther in that it's manufactured in a way to REALLY absorb the potassium, so rather than 3X the strength you and I can create this way, it goes up 5x and higher (estimated)


----------



## DCLXVI (Aug 18, 2014)

unseen wombat said:


> more like accidental contact with almost anything.
> 
> I got a few dust size grains of salt on one of my screens, and when I wiped them away with my hand, they left long scratches.
> 
> Gorilla glass should be more appropriately named, imitation glass. Real glass wouldn't have scratched from that.


I've owned a phone with regular glass and that scratched really easy and I have had two phones with gorilla glass and those have been much more resistant...

Remember that it is still glass, materials that are harder than gorilla glass will scratch it, diamond, witch is the hardest material in the world (nothing will scratch diamond, will scratch anything, exept perhaps other diamonds...
Remember that ordinary gravel and therefore dust to some regards contains minerals that are harder than the glass on the phone, this is physics and nothing that basically can be done about it, perhaps the saphire glass that some newer phones will come with and some stupidly expensive phones already have will be more resistant (diamonds will still damage it though)...


----------



## unseen wombat (Sep 18, 2008)

> Remember that it is still glass, materials that are harder than gorilla glass will scratch it, diamond, witch is the hardest material in the world (nothing will scratch diamond, will scratch anything, exept perhaps other diamonds...
> Remember that ordinary gravel and therefore dust to some regards contains minerals that are harder than the glass on the phone, this is physics and nothing that basically can be done about it, perhaps the saphire glass that some newer phones will come with and some stupidly expensive phones already have will be more resistant (diamonds will still damage it though)...


It was salt. Salt. With a mohr hardness of 2.5, about the same as gypsum. I wasn't spilling diamonds on my tablet. It should not have scratched the screen.



> Actually Gorilla glass is pretty amazing. By putting glass in Potassium nitrate at 430 degrees C, the larger potassium atoms infiltrate the glass, replacing the sodium used to make it melt at lower temperatures (to manufacture). It's somewhere around 5 times stronger than normal glass because the potassium Atoms squeeze down the normal glass micro fractures/defects, and pre-stress the surface, making it harder. Gorilla glass goes farther in that it's manufactured in a way to REALLY absorb the potassium, so rather than 3X the strength you and I can create this way, it goes up 5x and higher (estimated)


Well thank you, Mr. 3M representative. That sounds absolutely amazing, and I'm sure everyone has just had their minds blown away by all the science, but what you're saying is exactly like what I hear about all these artificial sweeteners, which the companies claim are 27,532 times sweeter than sugar, but when you put them in drinks, they taste about 1/10 as sweet. 

Something isn't right or true here. I don't know if it's marketing spin or outright lies, but it's not what they're claiming.


----------



## DCLXVI (Aug 18, 2014)

unseen wombat said:


> It was salt. Salt. With a mohr hardness of 2.5, about the same as gypsum. I wasn't spilling diamonds on my tablet. It should not have scratched the screen.
> 
> 
> [...]


Interesting, this wouldn't have to be a Sony device now would it?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Their website claims Gorilla Glass 3 is twice as strong as the previous version.
Means nothing if it still scratches easily and shatters when dropped from 40cm.


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

But how they manage to save their glass during demo or video session?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The toughness of so-called "gorilla" glass depends on the quality of glass that is included in a device. Some devices have very tough glass, whereas others may have cheap, or even defective, glass.

Dad has a Samsung tablet that has nary a scratch on it after four years of use and he isn't exactly what you would call careful with it. Conversely, my youngest niece's brand-new smart phone was so scratched up after a month that you could hardly see the screen image.


----------



## dgabbard (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it depends on what quality the Gorilla Glass is on a phone.

I had horrible experiences with an HTC One phone--- the first one cracked in my hand, it seemed like because of the temperature difference from outside on a hot day to the car where the air conditioner was cranking. The replacement phone shattered so bad it was unusable after it got knocked off a coffee table and landed on its back. 

I am the first to admit I am rough on my phones, and I do use the silicone cases to try and prevent damage-- but both instances seemed ridiculous to me. I have dropped other phones (even my older HTC one) with no problems at all. 

It seems there must be a "good" grade of Gorilla Glass and a "meh" grade that some companies opt for.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That about describes it and as MPR already mentioned.


----------



## kamabu (May 24, 2014)

Hi. If you are lucky, sometimes a simple polish with some car wax or furniture wax can make light scratches almost disappear. Just like with DVD's.


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

Meanwhile lost my device and can't even track that cuz data and location services are disabled.


----------



## brizon911 (Jun 30, 2014)

I personally own a first generation Nexus 7, which has the first Gorilla Glass. I have it for about two years now and my only issue with it is "fingerprints". If I don't clean it after few hours of using it, it's really messed up. It fell off of a table (many times, I have it for a long time now), got scratched by keys and many more nasty things happened to it, but the display, after cleaning, is still like new, without a single scratch. I know this may be a little bit off topic, but yeah, my first generation Gorilla is doing the job well


----------



## advocaterohit (May 31, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> scratch resistant will mean running your nails down it wont scratch but if you put it on a table and move it then it will get scratched.
> 
> resistant is a manufacturers way of making you think its indistructable but really they haven't really tried anything with it. It's like when you get a watch that says you can use it in water of 20m when it really means 5m


If they are be-fooling you and also does not have specified limitation of Gorilla Glass 3 in their user manual and specification guide then why don't you move to Consumer Court for charging them with unfair trade practices ? 
You can either get the scratches removed free of cost or you can get your mobile replaced - Only pain you have to take is to move an application either on your own or through your counsel - by this not only you will get the benefit but also mobile manufacturers will do needful with regard to this issue for whole society. :smile:


----------

